# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  ber Weihnachten nach gypten od. in andere warme windige Gefilde

## ellisa70

Hallo, 
hat jemand Lust zum Surfen mitzukommen. Dachte an 1 Woche gypten, Abflug zwischen.  19.12.2019-1.1.2020.
Ich bin aus Graz , weiblich, 49, surfe seit vielen Jahren und mchte der kalten Jahreszeit entfliehen.

----------


## fanatic.art

Hallo
Wenn es sich mit Corona vereinbaren lsst, wre ich dabei. Fange allerdings ab Januar einen neuen Job an und kann mir daher keine 2 wichtige Quarantne leisten.
Bin 38 und komme aus Karlsruhe.
Gru Florian

----------

